# Portée airport ??? Etrange...



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

Salut

J'ai un PB 15" équipé de série de l'Airport. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que dans mon école il y a le WiFi, et que parfois même si je suis juste à côté d'un PC, celui ci capte le signal mais pas moi... AirPort serait)l moins performant que le WiFi des Centrino ou y a t-il une astuce pour augmenter la sensibilité d'airport ??


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2005)

Il est reconnu que la portée de Airport sur le 15" est tres faible, j'ai aussi un 15' et c'est vrai que c'est pas terrible mais moi ca me suffit


----------



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

Mais il n'y a aucun moyen d'améliorer la portée alors ?


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Mai 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a aucun moyen d'améliorer la portée alors ?



si si il faut se reprocher de la source wifi      

à quelle distance et la source ??? (pour etre plus serieux)


----------



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> si si il faut se reprocher de la source wifi
> 
> à quelle distance et la source ??? (pour etre plus serieux)


 Ben jsutement, le relais wifi est à... allez 2 mètres au dessus de ma tête !!! Le pire c'est que c'est vrai, c'est là où je suis le plus éloigné que ca marche le mieux, et pour les utilisateurs PC c'est pareil, il y a plus de signal dans les autres salles où le relais est absent...


----------



## Raphy35 (5 Mai 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben jsutement, le relais wifi est à... allez 2 mètres au dessus de ma tête !!! Le pire c'est que c'est vrai, c'est là où je suis le plus éloigné que ca marche le mieux, et pour les utilisateurs PC c'est pareil, il y a plus de signal dans les autres salles où le relais est absent...



Euh??? Oui en effet là je pense qu'il y a un probleme.... si plus tu t'ecarte de la borne et mieux ca marche.... je suis assez épaté.... LOL


----------



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

Je me doute bien que ça peut paraître bizarre, mais en fait mon école est en 3 niveaux, et la borne wifi est au deuxième. Je capte mieux au RDC et au 3ème niveau qu'au deuxième. Je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas un logiciel ou une astuce pour améliorer la portée d'airport


----------



## darkheart (5 Mai 2005)

Bizarre...... J'ai souvent entendu des problemes wifi avec les powerbook alu sur ces forums. Je craignais beaucoup que ca ne marche pas bien. J'ai un alu 17' avec une livebox et ca marche d'enfer. J'ai un grand appartement (150m2) et ou que je sois je capte. Pas toujours a fond mais je capte. D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais remarque de difference de vitesse suivant que je captais plus ou moins. Du coup le wifi m'a franchement scie et je ne peut plus m'en passer!
Maintenant ton powerbook doit certainement reconnaitre une borne standard donc te connecter en 56k.
Mais franchement en principe ca doit bien marcher.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Mai 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> J'ai un PB 15" équipé de série de l'Airport. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que dans mon école il y a le WiFi, et que parfois même si je suis juste à côté d'un PC, celui ci capte le signal mais pas moi... AirPort serait)l moins performant que le WiFi des Centrino ou y a t-il une astuce pour augmenter la sensibilité d'airport ??


Si tu as un doute sur la portée de ta carte Airport il te faut vérifier la connexion de son antenne.
De nombreux posts ont déjà fait état de mauvais branchements de celle-ci.
On dénonce souvent le fait que le connecteur n'est pas enfoncé à fond ... il faut l'enfoncer vraiment à fond en forçant si nécessaire et tout rentrera dans l'ordre parait-il.

Pour atteindre ce connecteur la procédure est facile ...
http://www.pbfixit.com/Guide/54.3.2.html


----------



## alexlop (7 Mai 2005)

cette manip n'est plus d'actualité avec les nouveau powerBOOK
la trappe indiquée n'existe plus, la carte est inaccessible (sauf en demontant toute la machine !)


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mai 2005)

C'est comme sur les nouvelles voitures, on peut meme plus changer les ampoules soi meme


----------



## devilfrombrussel (7 Mai 2005)

perso, j'ai le même genre de problème... dans la même pièce, il suffit que je bouge de 2m pour avoir une récetpion qui était lors de 4 barettes qui passe à 2-3 barettes et qui s'arreête régulièrement... étrange
c'est aussi avec un pwb 15" (titanium) ....


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mai 2005)

Tres sensible sur Alu :mouais:


----------



## Kr!st0f (8 Mai 2005)

Depuis que je suis passé à Tiger, la réception de mon alu 15" est bien meilleure, d'autres ont-il également fait cette constatation ?


----------



## alexlop (8 Mai 2005)

il parait que c'est uniquement l'indication qui change  (plus de barre) mais en fait la reception est identique


----------



## Kr!st0f (8 Mai 2005)

Le nombre total est toujours de 5, par contre en gros j'en gagne une par rapport à avant.
Possible que ça soit uniquement cela qui change, le logiciel était-il buggé ?
J'en doute car c'est le même pour toutes les machines et sur mon imac la réception a toujours été au maximum...


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mai 2005)

Il est peut etre voir sans doute pas tres précis


----------



## chouchou (10 Mai 2005)

Tiger améliore la sensibilité Airport. Notoriété publique maintenant.


----------



## ymer (4 Juin 2005)

j'ai aussi un problème concernant la distance d'airport.
Là où l'ibook de mon père capte sans problème, le powerbook non. Et c'est bien un problème de distance.

De plus, j'ai remarqué quelque chose d'un peu bizarre : il commence par capter, et ça marche, pandant environs 1 minutes, puis il perds le signal.

Et si je suis à 2 m de la borne il n'y a aucun problème.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2005)

Je n'ai pas a me plaindre j'ai un 30 m2 alors pour le moment je peux pas trop dire mais c'est vrai que les barres changent tt le tps


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2005)

je n'ai pas encor mon powerbook, mais avec un dell portable, chez mon père :
les pièce sont en logueur : il y a le salon, pui le bureau, puis ma chambre puis celle de mon père, puis celle de ma soeur.

la borne est dans le bureau : on capte a 3/4 bares partout sauf dans ma chambre : suivant si c'est en bordel ou pas, suivant ou on est, suivant le nombre de foi ou je me suis gratté le dos du mollet* on capte 4 barres ou rien ...
et pareil au salon...

c'est bizzare la façon dont ce propage les ondes...





*je ne me gratte pas le dos du mollet (à part si je mesuis fait piquer par un instecte, mais bon...) mais c'est pour dire que c'est completemnt aléatoire...


----------



## goldensun (23 Août 2005)

moi j'ai de gros prb de receptions avec mon ibook 12" sous tiger il receptionne moins qu'avant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai de gros prb de receptions avec mon ibook 12" sous tiger il receptionne moins qu'avant



mais encore...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Août 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> la borne est dans le bureau : on capte a 3/4 bares partout sauf dans ma chambre : suivant si c'est en bordel ou pas, suivant ou on est, suivant le nombre de foi ou je me suis gratté le dos du mollet* on capte 4 barres ou rien ...
> et pareil au salon...
> 
> c'est bizzare la façon dont ce propage les ondes...


Un petite borne express dans ta chambre et tout cela deviendra un lointain souvenir


----------



## vincmyl (23 Août 2005)

Oui prends une borne express et en plus tu pourras y brancher ta chaine


----------



## goldensun (25 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mais encore...


ben avant je receptionner à fond à 2 mètres de ma borne wifi maintenant c'est beaucoup moins puis dès que je dépasse le 5 mètres c pas la peine même en vue directe


----------



## cupertino (25 Août 2005)

Il se peut qu'il y ai une pollution au niveau de la propagation des ondes et qui empêche une connexion saine, il y a peu, j'ai installé un SAN avec connexion WiFi (du g), et on avait un problème, en effet plusieurs sources radio à hautes fréquences venant de bâtiments voisins, menaient la vie dure au WiFi monté, la pollution radio et la densité de l'air ambiante si pollué chimiquement) ont des effets sur la propagation radio (et même à des longueurs différentes).


Ce qui pourrait expliquer ton problème, de plus j'ai souvent plus de feedback négatif de citadins que de campagnard par exemple...


----------



## goldensun (25 Août 2005)

donc en resumer en hiver ça se passera mieux???


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Août 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi..j'ai un coup de gueule à pousser  et je vais en profiter pour remonter le sujet..
> 
> Je viens de faire un test Airport de plusieurs heures avec 2 ordis (le mien Powerbook G4 1,67 GHz 17" OSX.4.2 dernière génération et un iBook G4 1,42 GHZ 14" OSX.4.2 dernière génération..) et en conclusion la carte Airport de l'ibook de mon pote capte 2 fois mieux le WI-FI que mon Powerbook!!..
> 
> ...


Le metal ... le metal ... pas de miracle .. c'est lui!
Il suffirait d'augmenter la puissance de la carte destinée au PB mais malheureusement il y a des normes internationale sur la limitation de la puissance d'émission qu'Apple doit respecter .. c'est pourquoi il n'a pas de solution à part de faire un PB en pvc comme l'ibook    

Sans compter que l'autonomie en prendrait un serieux coup et alors d'autres Macistes aurait poussé un coup de gueule à ta place

No solution!!   :rose:

Pour la petite histoire j'avais posé ma borne extrême sur la tour du PC de mon fils et elle n'est pas restée longtemps .. la portée avait fondu comme neige au soleil


----------



## vincmyl (27 Août 2005)

C'est exactement ce que tu dis, je vois ca avec l'iBook de mon frere, la portée est nettement meilleure


----------

